# DPO Diary Chat



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought it might be a good idea for us to share our DPO symptoms 

I was reading another forum yesterday and it helped me a lot to know that there are other women having similar DPO symtpoms to me.. I personally have NO clue as to what on earth my body/cycle is doing right now and any and all information I can compare myself to, is really helpful 

I'll start: [this is DPO from the dates my chart has given me]

1DPO: Lotiony cm, bloated, skin breakout, irritable, trapped wind, abdominal pain/cramps [3rd day of mild cramps]
2DPO: Sticky cm, trapped wind, tired, lack of motivation, mild headache, abdominal twinges, increased appetite
3DPO: Creamy cm, bloated, skin breakout, absominal twinges/tightness, tearful
4DPO: Sticky cm, decreased appetite, trapped wind, abdominal tightness
5DPO: Sticky cm, backache, decreased appetite, skin breakout, painful breast and nip, increased bowel movement
6DPO: No cm, diarrhea, trapped wind, tender breasts [the left one worse], restless, abdominal tightness/twinges
7DPO: Creamy cm, cramps, irritability, skin breakout, tender breasts [left nip VERY painful] tearful, hot flushes
8DPO: No cm, bloated, skin break out, tender breasts [left one worse] trapped wind, hot flushes, temp rise, shortness of breath?? - [may have nothing to do with any of this, though..]
9DPO: Sticky cm, backacke, abdominal pain/cramps, tearful, skin breakout, hot flushes, increased appetite, high temp
10DPO: Sticky cm, dizzy spell, gagged at breakfast [yuk] temp dip, peed LOADS, windy, hungry, tired, restless, pubic pain [heavy dragging feeling all in that area] and also last night when I asked DH to check my bbs [the leftie is hurting THAT much] he said my nips looked white!..? Today when I looked [10dpo] they're blood red and swollen..

I have also need the loo more often [for both reasons, especially to pee] over the last 2/3 days and mild nausea a couple of times, too. I just feel generally icky and my moods are swinging. Forgot to mention that last Friday [7dpo] I blew my nose and there was blood on the tissue.. odd.. and possibly nothing to do with my reproductive system whatsoever! ​


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks very much for that - I really found it helpful!! I dont usually ovulate even on my clomid but have had some crazy crazy loopy side effects this month I dont usually get so fingers crossed.  I'll keep my eye out for the symptoms you have mentioned and let you know if I find any the same 
Love Karen xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Oooo what a good idea! I'm 6DPO today here are my stats....

1 DPO - spots from hell, sml amount of creamy cm, head ache (maybe due to hCG trigger shot)
2 DPO - more spots, twinges, hot flushes and WIND!
3 DPO - lots of wind, twinges, hot flushes and creamy cm
4 DPO - creamy cm, wind, hot flushes and pulling/twinges
5 DPO - pain in one (.)(.) and twinges also dull pain in top/groin area
6 DPO - creamy cm, twinges (mild) and back ache.

Well that's me so far  

Great idea Seren   

T x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Tama  

Yep, and we can go back to our own post to update them with each day, so we all know where we are


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Thought id join your DPO chat - its always good to have a few perspectives.

1DPO- headache that drove me maddd
2DPO - nothing really to report apart from tender when BD
3DPO- creamy CM, feeling tired - nipples are a bit painfull/sensitive, lower back ache
4DPO- creamy cm, slightly crampy, different to AF, painfull nipples again, headache is back, lowerback ache, Cervix is really high.. couldnt reach it   , really creamy cm
5DPO- woke up with strange shooting pains in my left hip ( like right near the bone) creamy CM - heaps of it.. like have to go to toilet to make sure it isnt AF!! Lower back pains & cramping.
6PO- cramping still there, nipples are SO sensitive today , lower back pain, headache, and i think i had some brown spotting when i went to the toilet ( sorry if TMI ) ** Hopefully implantation spotting **     , got a stuffy nose today too!
7DPO - woke up feeling yucky  & ill, but cramping has gone.. blew my nose and there was blood... lower back still aches.. Boobs are still tender... 


Hopefully we can change this topic's name to BFP's DPO Diary =)

Good luck everyone x


----------

